# Mango bikes



## Andrew_Culture (14 Sep 2012)

Just seen these on 'Be your own boss', for the price I quite fancy one http://www.mangobikes.co.uk/

Can't figure out if they're fixed or not?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (14 Sep 2012)

Flip-flop 16x44 fixed/freewheel. 

They look very colourful. The price is very appealing too.


----------



## monkeylc (15 Sep 2012)




----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 Sep 2012)

A BSO Fixed ............. no quality components ,hi ten frame ,no quoted weights (probably weigh as much as a small elephant)
You get what you pay for


----------



## Rob3rt (15 Sep 2012)

Look just like those create heaps!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (15 Sep 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> A BSO Fixed ............. no quality components ,hi ten frame ,no quoted weights (probably weigh as much as a small elephant)
> You get what you pay for


 
On FAQs page:

*Are Mango Bikes light?*

When you dump all of the gears etc. you’re left with a much lighter bike – a Mango Bike (depending on size and spec) weighs between 10-12Kg!


----------



## Pennine-Paul (15 Sep 2012)

a small elephant then


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Sep 2012)




----------



## biggs682 (16 Sep 2012)

12 kg for fixie or singlespeed , not a bad weight

i have put a couple together using 80's Raleighs as donor bikes and ended up weighing around the 10kg area so 12 is not to bad


----------



## Pennine-Paul (17 Sep 2012)

My 62 cm framed fixed weighs in at 8.5 kg
so another 2.5kg on top makes it a weighty beast
and as for all that colour coded nonsense


----------



## Old Plodder (17 Sep 2012)

Too costly for Hi Tensile, which gives a 'dead' feel.
Too heavy for a Single Speed or Fixed, usually around about 18lbs in small size.
Designed & sold as a fashion statement; just like in America.
Definately not for me; but if after considering all it's faults you still like it, go get one, it's your money.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Sep 2012)

Pennine-Paul said:


> My 62 cm framed fixed weighs in at 8.5 kg
> so another 2.5kg on top makes it a weighty beast
> and as for all that colour coded nonsense



My wife asked me to find the site on the iPad, when I was using the bike configuration thing she said 'you're making a black bike aren't you?'. Yup ses I.

Didn't buy one though. I think anything that gets folk in the saddle has to be a good thing.


----------



## Old Plodder (19 Sep 2012)

Nothing wrong with black..........


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2012)

they look a good idea , but + 1 all other comments


----------



## Andrew_Culture (19 Sep 2012)

fatmac said:


> Nothing wrong with black..........



I love the look of stealth type bikes!


----------

